
Dolly the Sheep creator scientist Keith Campbell dies - vectorbunny
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/12/dolly_creator_keith_campbell_dies/
======
jgrahamc
Dolly the Sheep (named because she was cloned from the mammary glands of her
'mother' and the scientists were reminded of Dolly Parton's mammary glands) is
on display at the National Museum of Scotland:
[http://www.nms.ac.uk/our_collections/highlights/dolly_the_sh...](http://www.nms.ac.uk/our_collections/highlights/dolly_the_sheep.aspx)

------
Digit-Al
Anyone know what he died of? 58 is a very young age to die these days.

~~~
vectorbunny
I can find no report of the details surrounding the passing of Dr. Campbell.
From the U. of Nottingham page:

"Professor Campbell is survived by his wife, Kathy Campbell and his two adult
daughters, Claire and Lauren Mills.

The funeral has been arranged for 10:30 am on Wednesday 24th October at Bretby
Crematorium, Burton Upon Trent, DE15 OQE. If you wish to attend please contact
Katherine.lawson@nottingham.ac.uk "

------
cristiantsara
anybody knows if he will be cloned in the future?

